

Managing Engineers: Perfecting the “Stay Interview” - bradavogel
https://medium.com/@bradvogel/how-to-perfect-the-stay-interview-8fa1ebbda907

======
dozzie
Or to sum up: show real interest in their well-being and their career plans.
It's that simple.

